# Whats A Good Radio With built In Antenne



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I know CC Crane advertises built in atenne radios,has anyone ever owned one?

I have several radios but the antennes on them all break. We put a screw in a car antenne on one but still late night performance is bad.

Fade out is a major problem here in the woods.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

69 of yall read this and not even one knows about radios?

In case you missed it,what a good radio that does'nt fade out.Does band make a difference in a radio?


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*Radios?*

Don't rightly know. That last radio I listened to had tubes in it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

HarleyRider said:


> Don't rightly know. That last radio I listened to had tubes in it.


A wise guy too bad wit is lost on you.Now take that chinese put together in amerika harly and ride on.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> I know CC Crane advertises built in atenne radios,has anyone ever owned one?
> 
> I have several radios but the antennes on them all break. We put a screw in a car antenne on one but still late night performance is bad.
> 
> Fade out is a major problem here in the woods.


What kind of radio are you looking at, CB, FRS, Ham (two-way) or are you looking for a radio that that only receives (SW, AM, FM)?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> What kind of radio are you looking at, CB, FRS, Ham (two-way) or are you looking for a radio that that only receives (SW, AM, FM)?


 A good one with an inside antenne.If I sell one of the vehicles I want to buy one .Price range $150 .I was wondering if anyone here bought a CC Crane radio and if it has good reception.Or if theres another one thats better.Thanks for reply,Boss :wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

HarleyRider said:


> Don't rightly know. That last radio I listened to had tubes in it.


I was just kidding with ya,don't go away mad.:dunno:


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

From what I can guess its a shortwave receiver that's being looked at. And depending on terrain, weather, band conditions and even band any radio will fade in and out no matter which brand you buy. Especially if you plan on using only one with a built in antenna. They aren't meant to perform like a beam on a tower or even a vertical on top of a tower.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tyler_kd0bsa said:


> From what I can guess its a shortwave receiver that's being looked at. And depending on terrain, weather, band conditions and even band any radio will fade in and out no matter which brand you buy. Especially if you plan on using only one with a built in antenna. They aren't meant to perform like a beam on a tower or even a vertical on top of a tower.


 Thanks Tyler.I have 5 radios with broken antennas.They make them to break!
When we were young we use to swing our transisters by the antenna and they did'nt break off.:dunno:.
The last one that broke we just screwed it to the radio.So far its still working.
I think most stations turn off their watts at night,but seems late night radio like coast to coast would keep the watts on.


----------

